# Looking for destination within 5 hr. drive of Las Vegas, Aug. 7-11



## Karen G (Jul 11, 2013)

Want to plan a short getaway by car Aug. 7-11. Considering somewhere near Yosemite or June Lake in California or southern Utah or Flagstaff or near north rim of Grand Canyon, or other suggestions.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll look at Wyndham for ya, Karen. 5 nights, right? How large a unit?


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2013)

Carol C said:


> I'll look at Wyndham for ya, Karen. 5 nights, right? How large a unit?


Thanks, Carol. One bedroom would be fine or even a studio--it will just be the two of us.


----------



## mommaO3 (Jul 12, 2013)

sending a pm to you!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 12, 2013)

mommaO3 said:


> sending a pm to you!


I haven't gotten it yet


----------



## mgandrews (Jul 14, 2013)

*Aug 7-11*

Sent you a pm.
Marilyn


----------



## Karen G (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses.  We've found a rental in Mammoth Lakes, CA.


----------

